# Rocky Mountain Fur Con? (2011)



## Pine (Aug 10, 2010)

I can't find information about it anywhere. This year's one just ended this weekend, so a local fur and I are planning to attend the one next year. Does anybody know any information on when it will be next year?

also, I have never been to a fur con either, so any other info would be nice too, I'm already getting prepared for it but don't want to arrive unprepared.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 10, 2010)

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Rocky_Mountain_Fur_Con

http://www.rockymountainfurcon.org/

http://twitter.com/rmfc_denver


----------



## Pine (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks for the links

just a little thing about the second link though, it's outdated


----------



## Loomy (Aug 10, 2010)

Go, i volunteered this year and the con was fuckin' amazing.  But there are some things to be aware of for your first con you newfag.

1) If at all possible, don't go alone.  Going around by yourself at a con is so bloody depressing that you won't have much fun at all.

2) Be fuckin' sociable and participate.  Go talk to people,  introduce yourself,  don't expect everyone to come rushing to you to be buttbuddies, make the first move.
2b) If you go to someone and they act like they want you to leave,  then do so, nothing's worse than a fuckin' creeper.
2c) Go to the dances and bloody dances and dance.  I DGAF if you don't dance,  get out there and make a fool of your self and have a good time.

3) Shower.

4) Dress up a little.  No one want's to chill with a fuckin' hobo, Literally, 2 of them came to the con and were kicked the fuck out for smelling so bad (See tip 3).

5)  Have a good time,  your first con will always be one of the best.

If you got any other questions, toss me a PM.


----------

